# uuum, did gas just go through the roof?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I filled up a few days ago at $1.09 and today its $1.23 ?? Whats the dealio here


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In Ottawa, it has been common over the last few years for gas prices to change several times a day. Surprisingly, and uncharacteristically, it's been within about a cent or two of $1.14 for several months now.

Weird, huh?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

They must be getting ready for when the price of oil goes up.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

gas has been in the $1.2X's a litre for a long time up in Northern Ontario. I was down in Toronto last weekend, it was $0.10 less than here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

$0.97.4 last night so I filled the truck. It'll probably go up but hopefully the bikes will be on the road so the truck can sit. Seems the price goes up and down with the thermometer around here.


----------



## Chopper (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought gas at 1.11 yesterday and it's 1.13 again today! I've slowly been trying to use my car less and less. I can't wait for bike weather again!


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

The "Dealio" is, the petro companies will screw you as much as they can for as long as they can. Reminds me of a WWE match where every time the ref turns his back the bad guy is givin' it to the good guy. Then when the ref turns back around the bad guy acts all innocent and shakes his head saying, It wasn't me, I didn't do nuttin'..."
To illustrate my point, for over a week now the Ultra station in Trenton has been at 105.9 while just 10 klm's down the road in Belleville it's been 117.9 at all the stations. This morning, Feb.10, I see most have dropped down to 113.9, go figure, eh! In the past when every I've tried to get a straight answer from local politicians or petro executives they act like the WWE bad guy, "...wasn't us, we didn't do nuttin' wrong..."


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Curve Lake Reserve is still @ .99 ...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Insiders in Cowtown indicate that crude prices have been suppressed as of late. There's speculation that we could *much higher* prices at the pump by July.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Filled up in Mississauga at $1.15 and stopped for a coffee in Ingersol near London and it was $1.12.

Nevermind gasoline, have you seen Diesel, its near $1.17 and has always been cheaper than gas.
I am in the trucking industry and all the products we use are going to start going up to cover the cost of the items getting to out stores.

Sucks!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to be a bleak outlook for the next 6 months


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I filled up a few days ago at $1.09 and today its $1.23 ?? Whats the dealio here


Hmm, I best be looking at those gas station signs on my way to work tomorrow...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Curve Lake Reserve is still @ .99 ...


Six Nations, where I fill up was 87 cents a litre the other night.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Appears to be a bleak outlook for the next 6 months


Of course, the best way to hedge potentially higher fuel costs is through a small but highly leveraged investment position in energy (there's plenty of ways to do that!). Just sayin...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Six Nations, where I fill up was 87 cents a litre the other night.


So what this is suggesting is that $.80 plus is taxes


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtone said:


> Of course, the best way to hedge potentially higher fuel costs is through a small but highly leveraged investment position in energy (there's plenty of ways to do that!). Just sayin...


list a few of them for us


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> list a few of them for us


If you're brave, buy an oil futures contract. Otherwise, you could buy a stock in an oil-producing company or purchase an energy-based mutual fund or ETF.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad I took my own advice - oil prices over $100/bbl today. $150 by July??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I heard on the radio it's due to something in Libia or something like that. Either way, Fook That Noise!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup exactly the same time the bottom dropped out a couple years ago. just prior to Produce season, now trucks will be demanding (and getting in some cases) 2-3 times what they would usually get. fun times!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

gtone said:


> Glad I took my own advice - oil prices over $100/bbl today. $150 by July??


Yay. It will be like 2008 all over again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just came back in from a run into St Kitts and gas went up this morning to $1.24 it is pandemonium out there. I tried to get in at the Canadian Tire that was still at $1.08 and they were lined up on the streets. I just went home on fumes and will try again tonight


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just came back in from a run into St Kitts and gas went up this morning to $1.24 it is pandemonium out there. I tried to get in at the Canadian Tire that was still at $1.08 and they were lined up on the streets. I just went home on fumes and will try again tonight


Still at $1.049 in Calgary as of this morning and $1.189 for premium... which, by the way, when did they start charging a $0.14 premium for premium? Used to be about $0.09 difference. Bastards.

I'm keeping my car on full these days anyways, not that it matters much when you go through a tank a week.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Not looking forward to filling the truck. Last fill was $130. Only good thing is I can go a few weeks(over 1000km in the summer) on a tank.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

1.29 here. I can't afford to drive to work at these prices.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We are fortunate to live in the Ottawa Gatineau area where we could cross over and get cheaper gas at one time. Now, the problem is that when HST was introduced in Ontario,the jerks on the Québec side figured they would put the price up to match it. For a few weeks after after HST, we were paying less on the Québec side for the first time ever.Now, the jig is up and we are all at the same price.Gotta love the gas companys and the goverment.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just came back in from a run into St Kitts and gas went up this morning to $1.24 it is pandemonium out there. I tried to get in at the Canadian Tire that was still at $1.08 and they were lined up on the streets. I just went home on fumes and will try again tonight


My wife made me go out this morning and fill up her truck before prices jumped. I found the PetroCan at Bunting and Welland at 108.7. So I took the car and filled it too. 

It's nuts. 

They interviewed a prof from McMaster on the news and he said it's all just because of speculation. The traders are worried that oil supply will be affected if the protests in the Middle East spread to the larger oil producing countries.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had to settle for $123.3 just now


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I hoping for a price drop by early next week. I have enough gas for a few more trips to work and we'll take the wifes car on the weekend if we go out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Rumble_b said:


> I hoping for a price drop by early next week. I have enough gas for a few more trips to work and we'll take the wifes car on the weekend if we go out.


Based on whats happening in the MIddle East? You may as well buy it now.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

NGroeneveld said:


> Based on whats happening in the MIddle East? You may as well buy it now.


oops - my bad - guess that's getting into the realm of politics...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's a BRILLIANT idea: let's get rid of the taxes on gas, which benefit ALL of us, in order to increase oil company profits, which benefit NONE of us.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

That's what I love about investing in energy - every time I start cursing at the pump, there's a part of me inside thinking _*"to the moon, baby!"*_


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...here's a BRILLIANT idea: let's get rid of the taxes on gas, which benefit ALL of us, in order to increase oil company profits, which benefit NONE of us.


Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

What I dont get is a price difference of, say, 10 cents a litre, costs me about $13 more per tank (I drive a big truck, nearly 140 litre tank) and on my wife's Subaru was only a difference of $3 or $4 if she was close to empty.

Is it really the end of the world, and worth driving across the city, or waiting in line for 1/2 hour (while your probably idling and wasting whatever youre going to save) to save a few dollars?

I survived when gas was $1.44 three years or so ago, and at that time I was driving 1200 km minimum a week. Now I live and work 14 km apart rather than 140km apart... so I am spending way less on fuel. I certainly am not going to worry and stress about what it "can" go to. Back a few years they were saying it was going to top $2/litre and it never made it to $1.50. I dont have a choice, its hard to deliver furniture and cabinets on my mountain bike... so I have to drive. If it ever gets high enough, I will have to cut back somewhere else to make up for it, thats all.

AJC


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me


...when ideology trumps common sense, irrational minds win.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...here's a BRILLIANT idea: let's get rid of the taxes on gas, which benefit ALL of us, in order to increase oil company profits, *which benefit NONE of us*.


I think about half of Alberta would disagree on that one, plus just about anyone who has a mutual fund or pension plan. 

Edit: I forgot to mention the Canada Pension Plan, which I guess means ALL of us.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> What I dont get is a price difference of, say, 10 cents a litre, costs me about $13 more per tank (I drive a big truck, nearly 140 litre tank) and on my wife's Subaru was only a difference of $3 or $4 if she was close to empty.
> 
> Is it really the end of the world, and worth driving across the city, or waiting in line for 1/2 hour (while your probably idling and wasting whatever youre going to save) to save a few dollars?
> 
> ...


People seem to forget in the '80's when we were paying $0.50/l that oil was only $10-12 per bbl. We are getting a bargain on gas. Has anyone been to Europe lately?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wondering if gas prices are dropping or what. Yesterday afternoon it was $1.079/l.....today it's $0.984.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> Has anyone been to Europe lately?


Thats negative, sir


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats negative, sir


Me neither. Well, a few years ago. I was kind of being serious though. EU gets a LOT of their oil from Libya. Gas was about $2.50 per litre back then. I wonder what it's like now?

Still $1.08 here today for reg.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

$1.19/L here in Sask-tax-ewan yesterday. I'm diggin' that energy investment I made mid-Feb tho'...


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

$1.34 here for premium today (Nova Scotia)


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

My bus pass is still the same price.

My car sits in the garage 6 our of 7 days a week.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if gas prices climb any higher, i may have to turn my car off when i'm not using it.


----------

